# Oops!



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 15, 2019)

Imagine my surprise that when debugging an application on Fedora 29, it segfaulted, and Fedora immediately spat out "Oops! We're sorry. Blah blah etc other junk."

I demand FreeBSD implements platitudes!!!

From Wikipedia:
"A platitude is a trite, meaningless, or prosaic statement, often used as a thought-terminating cliché, aimed at quelling social, emotional, or cognitive unease. Platitudes have been criticized as giving a false impression of wisdom, making it easy to accept falsehoods: A platitude is even worse than a cliché."


----------



## Wozzeck.Live (Mar 16, 2019)

"Oops !!!! BSD is not Linux", here is a good platitude which could let think that if something goes wrong, this is the penguin's fault, not the daemon's one.

BSD Daemon is so gentle compared to this malicious penguin.
Linus Torvald said himself that a penguin can be sometimes very stupid and nasty,
As a comparison, our BSD mascot is just a fancy of the mind... so a fancy can't do anything wrong... but a penguin can catch your bottom


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm being pursued to doing some Linux drivers so I'm tinkering with it. I should do a write up on my "journey". I'll summarize what I said elsewhere. Linux is a zoo.


----------



## thogard (Mar 16, 2019)

Wozzeck.Live said:


> Linus Torvald said himself that a penguin can be sometimes very stupid and nasty,





drhowarddrfine said:


> Linux is a zoo.


To be fair, Linus was bit by a penguin at a zoo.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 16, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Linux is a zoo.


Does it contain exobiology related speciments? One wonders...


----------

